# Escaped new kid



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

I JUST brought home new kid today & somehow she escaped into the LARGE pasture behind our home. I have NO idea how. Didn't even have a chance to bond with her. She had only been here 1 hour. I went inside to start dinner & was returning to check on her and she s GONE...I saw her for one fleeting minute. All the others are in their enclosures. 

Will she return???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would let the others out where she is. Once she has joined the herd you can bring them in with grain or whatever. She should follow the older goats.


----------



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

*I think she is gone....*

She wasn't introduced to the herd yet.

She is 9 weeks old. My goats don't use that pasture...I am so sad...It is getting dark...I have NO idea what to do


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So your only chance is to put some goats out there and hope the little one will follow them. Goats are herd animals so usually will follow.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely let at least a few goats out with you and go look. She won't come back on her own if she doesn't know where home is. If she hears your goats bleating, she will come to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

let us know what happens.


----------



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

*No sign of her*

It is now very dark...I guess we will try again in the morning. I hear nothing, grass is TALL in the pasture out back.

I am sooooo sad. I have raised goats for 6 years...this is the first time I have lost a goat.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you have an lgd? You could put a few older goats out there with the lgd for the night...


----------



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

*No lsd*

We have llamas for guard...I am hoping my weaned kids who are crying for mommas will draw her in over night.

I am worried about the coyotes though...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

get a flashlight and look!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there any way for you to get out there with a flashlight and some family/friends and look? At 9 weeks old, she is very vulnerable....


----------



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

*Search & Searched*

We searched & search...took goats on leads to try to call her.

We searched for 3 hours...no sign. It is a HUGE pasture....There was 6 of us looking in all directions.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh dear  I hope she returns or is caught by someone else....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry. that's horrible. make sure to let all of your neighbors know.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw man, I'm so sorry. Hopefully she turns up soon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
I'm so sorry!! I hope she's OK!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

hope all is good, weird she would run off...isn't it?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Probably had just been pulled from her mom and was searching for her, I'd imagine!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did you find her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, hope she is found.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any update, I've been worried about her.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I am so sorry! I'm sure you're just heartsick! I pray you and your other goats can find her tomorrow!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you find her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope you found her ray:


----------



## purpletanya (Jan 22, 2012)

*She is/was found!!!*

We found her the next morning. my daughter & I went out first and found her. Came right back with husband and the rest of our family and a goat. She followed the goat all the way back to our home!!!!!

Thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

YAY!! so happy!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow! So glad you found her


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Praise G*d! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Party Time...Excellent :stars::stars::stars:


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Bansil said:


> Party Time...Excellent :stars::stars::stars:


whoo-whoo-whoo-whoo!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Super to here.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So glad she came home. What a worry. I love my little ones so much, would be sick to have one lost. I am counting all the time when we leave the pen for our walk as I am so afraid one will get side tracked.


----------

